# Karen Webb Babybauch-Premiere: So schön strahlt die Bald-Mama!



## Mandalorianer (11 Apr. 2011)

*Karen WebbBabybauch-Premiere: So schön strahlt die Bald-Mama!​*
*
Bei der 150. Geburtstagsfeier des Münchner Edelkaufhauses Ludwig Beck präsentierte 
Moderatorin Karen Webb zum ersten Mal ihren Babybauch – und zeigte allen, wie glücklich sie ist.​*

In den nächsten fünf Monaten wird man Karen Webb wohl am ehesten in der Kinderabteilung vom Kaufhaus „Ludwig Beck“ in München antreffen. Denn die schöne Moderatorin ist im vierten Monat schwanger und Söhnchen Matteo St. Clair (22 Monate) darf sich schon bald über ein Geschwisterchen freuen.

Ihren Babybauch zeigte die 39-Jährige jetzt erstmals bei der 150. Geburtstagsfeier des Edelshoppingtempels. Im taupefarbenen Sommerkleid mit betonter Empire-Taille posierte sie vor den Fotografen und legte ihre Hände behutsam auf die kleine Babykugel. So glücklich kann nur eine Bald-Mama strahlen! Das sahen auch die anderen Gäste wie Stephanie zu Guttenberg, Jeanette Hain oder das Designerduo Johnny Talbot und Adrian Runhof so und gratulierten der strahlenden Schwangeren zum Babyglück. 


*Glückwunsch:thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------

